# Facing another bad day



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

feel fee to post pick me up pictures

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Donna...why is it a bad day? 

Although I must admit, I'd be sad leaving those 3 behind to go to work!! 

Willow is getting big, she looks nearly as big as Penny now ...lovely photos, you're quite the creative one 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Two ready bathed superheroes ready to zoom over the pond to cheer you up; here they are receiving last minute instructions


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Von that is just too cute 

Meadow is very like Molly when wet 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von I love that thanks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad it made you smile Donna, sorry you are having a bad day, thinking about you.:hug::hug:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Von.... where did you get those towells from? They're great!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Donna. Hope your day is not as bad as you fear.
At least you get to come home to those pleased to see you faces and wagging ends - Willow's lovely long tail looks as if it does a really good swishing wag.
Love and hugs from me and Kiki
:hug:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Nikki, they are Trover coats/ bathrobes not cheap, but we use them a lot and they'll last forever, here's the link

http://www.trovercoats.com/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My promotion had been hard. I am now in quality assurance checking the work of the whole agency. I am the fist person to be promoted after only four years. I work for the state and I beat out people who have been here for twenty years. it did not go over well and I am getting a lot of push back. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Donna

Monty says "hello" and here are some photos to make you smile. I also work within Education in a Quality role and really feel for you - it is tough.









Will someone please play with me!









Who could not love this face!









Mummy hurry with your boots I can see a Bunny from here!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Monty is so cute! thank you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Big hugs from Max and me. :hug:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Willow is huge!! I think she will definitely be a BIG little sissy to Jake!

My sister is in a similar situation to you, she is a mechanical engineer and works in a male dominated industry where people tend to get promoted once every 3 years. She has had 4 promotions in 5 years. Be proud of your promotion and know that we, along with your gorgeous poochies are certainly proud of it with you!

X


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a pic to cheer you and everyone else up! Lucy playing with one of her favourite "toys"! Enjoy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lucy is fabulous

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> My promotion had been hard. I am now in quality assurance checking the work of the whole agency. I am the fist person to be promoted after only four years. I work for the state and I beat out people who have been here for twenty years. it did not go over well and I am getting a lot of push back.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Promotion within an organisation is often harder than starting a complete new job elsewhere. You will have deserved that promotion Donna, your qualities of fairness and respect for others, evident in your contributions to the forum, will be recognised by the majority in your workplace. You have a keen sense of humour and generosity of spirit which will see you through these early days, it will get easier. Hang on in there!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sad to hear you are having a hard time at work. You got your promotion because obviously you were deserving of it. Give it some time sometimes people need time to adjust hang in there!!!!

Molly says "look into my eyes, I am sending you positive vibes"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

thank you Von. 
and kisses to Molly

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

some old ones of Lady to make you smile.




and last but not least....at least you can be happy the snow is all gone!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are the best!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are having a hard time at work Donna - I will post a new picture or two of my boy tomorrow (or boys), in the meantime Dudley sends big snuffly ear kisses for you!.xxx:hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn did you get my email?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

Those are very cute pictures! I love the blur of the tails wagging in the last one!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!! I am sooo sorry for the obvious jealously at work for your well deserved promotion!! I have been in that exact position with a current co worker over the past 7 yrs. She was and still is very lazy and I am so hyper and anal, that I just do most of the work and ignored her past behaviour. We get a quarterly bonus for certain achieved goal numbers, and she was in a particularly poopy "Im just gonna ignore your presence" with her nose in the air each time I passed her . . which the office manager picked up on and consequently DENIED ALL 4 of us that work together our bonus (a total of $1000 for me) and about that much for them. Sooooo nedless to say she straightened her act out REAL quick as everybody had to suffer for her snipy behaviour. I had warned her this may happen and she just snubbed me . . now she falls all over herself with smiles as everyone was miffed to say the least as she and 1 other girl in our office are divorced and really needed the money!! Things will get better, hang in there girl!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry Donna that work is grim for you at the minute. I've been through a similar thing too... It's not easy but definitely gets better. Love the pictures! Xx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't let the buggers get you down ! You got that promotion for a reason. Have faith in your abilities and do what you do best. That will be enough. If it isn't enough for them, sod em. They don't pay you!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Donna - keep your head up. If they only knew how lucky they are to have someone as wonderful as you in the role 
Kiki's advice is make sure that you keep the play/work balance right 
Hope your day is a better one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Hey Donna - keep your head up. If they only knew how lucky they are to have someone as wonderful as you in the role
> Kiki's advice is make sure that you keep the play/work balance right
> Hope your day is a better one.


love her cute face!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here you go Donna - my two boys enjoying a spot of rare sunshine. (have trimmed Dudley's big hairy chin since seeing this pic!) oh - and sent you new pm's!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Here you go Donna - my two boys enjoying a spot of rare sunshine. (have trimmed Dudley's big hairy chin since seeing this pic!) oh - and sent you new pm's!


they are both so cute. I am totally in love! 
just sent pm. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

